
3D printing: A third-world dimension  - Snapps
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21565577-new-manufacturing-technique-could-help-poor-countries-well-rich-ones
======
Snapps
3D printing this. 3D printing that. It's quite the buzz, no doubt.

This article made me think about a recent TC article that described the
positive impact Airbnb has had / continues to have in communities that do not
traditionally have hotels, etc.

Gotta love positive externalities...

Cheers

